# Are there any bicycle helmets that won't make me look stupid?



## Cool_Mint (5 Apr 2010)

The problem is that the helmets I've seen so far are all about 50% of the height of my face so when I put one on it looks like I'm wearing a Top Hat. 

to give you some idea, try making a circle with your arms over your head like a ballet dancer - that's where the top of the helmet is on my head. It's freaking awful, I look like a child wearing an adult helmet! 

I know the argument, but if you saw me in a helmet you'd have to think twice. Are there any helmets that have a lower profile?


----------



## wafflycat (5 Apr 2010)

Perhaps this is stating the obvious.. but if an adult hat looks too big - have you sized your head in case a child-sized lid is a better fit?


----------



## catalan chris (5 Apr 2010)

That just cracked me up! 


I guess all helmets have that effect - to a lesser or greater extent. 
Pehaps you could get a penny farthing and don the real thing (top hat)?!!

Might be worth going to a decent bike shop and trying as many in the range as possible. You should as a minimum ensure it's the right size (circumference) so it doesn't sit 'proud'.

Good luck - and watch out for low bridges.


----------



## aJohnson (5 Apr 2010)

Try on different helmets. I used to have a Trek helmet which made my head with it on look like a mushroom, the same when I tried Giro helmets, I've recently bought a Met helmet which fits my head much better.


----------



## Cool_Mint (5 Apr 2010)

TY Chris and Waffly. 

I think my head size is about 56 (I used to ride motorcycles) so I'm just on the border between medium and large.

I read on another website 5 minutes ago (I did a search for "bicycle helmet too tall") that you can take out part of the lining in bicycle helmets; does anyone know any more about that? I don't want to splash out a ton of money on a helmet and then accidentally destroy it.


----------



## Cool_Mint (5 Apr 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Try on different helmets. I used to have a Trek helmet which made my head with it on look like a mushroom, the same when I tried Giro helmets, I've recently bought a Met helmet which fits my head much better.



That sounds promising, I'll look for a shop selling Met helmets.


----------



## aJohnson (5 Apr 2010)

Cool_Mint said:


> That sounds promising, I'll look for a shop selling Met helmets.



I ended up spending more than I intended but decided to treat myself as it was my birthday.


----------



## BearPear (5 Apr 2010)

Don't take the padding out - it provides cushioning in case of a knock and it leaves spikey velcro behind!


----------



## HJ (5 Apr 2010)

Are there any bicycle helmets that won't make me look stupid? No, think about if you really need one, next question...


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2010)

Lets start at the beginning.....

*1. Shape* - some helmets fit oval heads, some fit elongated heads, and as above you will only find this out by trial and error - try on as many as you can.
*2. Fit* - some helmets have a "fitting system" a band (or bands) that can be tightened or loosened to tune the fit - again trial and error.
*3. Pads* - these are essential if the helmet is to be comfortable, removing them means hard polystyrene against the head (and spiky velcro as above). Some helmets have differing thickness pads which again allow fine tuning, but the more ventilated the helmet, the less this is possible.
*4. Cost* - don't make any assumptions whatsoever a this stage - try on everything and then once you know what works, then look at the range available that is similar
*5. Standards* - All UK helmets should be marked EN1078, but this is not a particularly high standard. Look for CSPC or Snell certification as these are helmets tested to a tougher standard
*6. Weird heads!* - There is a US site Bicycle helmet Safety Institute that gives suggestions as to which helmets are better for big, small and odd shaped heads.

Sorry for the length, or if I am telling you things you know, but if you have decided to wear a helmet, then it is worth taking the time to make sure you are happy with it's fit and comfort before buying.


----------



## thomas (5 Apr 2010)

Don't want to look stupid? How about:







 joke


----------



## SavageHoutkop (5 Apr 2010)

I like the look of these
http://www.yakkay.com


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2010)

SavageHoutkop said:


> I like the look of these
> http://www.yakkay.com



I suggest a NoginSox cover...


----------



## Tynan (5 Apr 2010)

I don't thnk they're ever going to actually look good, maybe ok if you can like lycra and very bright colours


----------



## Cool_Mint (5 Apr 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> I suggest a NoginSox cover...




Err... ah. Yes I think I might give that one a miss.


----------



## andyhunter (5 Apr 2010)

i would go for a giro helmet as you forget there on your head and also very stylish. i am currently using a giro prolight and its by far the best helmet ever came across and used for training and racing. pure easy to setup and get a proper snug fit, very easy to maintain and clean.


----------



## wafflycat (5 Apr 2010)

Point of observation. Not every head is Giro lid-shaped. Mine isn't. Mine is Met lid-shaped. I can't get a Giro lid to be comfortable on my bonce, but have no problem with a Met lid. It's all down to fit - try before you buy.


----------



## thanos (5 Apr 2010)

either met or giro should cover your needs.
i second the vote for a met as a stylish yet not expensive.

this is one i have on my wiggle cart at the moment - grey/blue
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Met_Mythos_UN_Cycling_Helmet/5360040721/
i think anything with a 'rounder' less streamlined look would make me look silly(er).


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> I suggest a NoginSox cover...



I'm trying to decide what the effect of wearing one of those would have on a motorist... either scare them or get them wanting to take a closer look.


----------



## Shaun (6 Apr 2010)

I'm seriously tempted to get the nailed-head one ... they look cool.

On the subject of lids, I trooped around several LBS's to try the various different makes and models on and settled on three in the end. Budget narrowed it down to two, and comfort decided the rest.

Incidentally, the one I'd decided on _before_ I set out was dropped in the first 10 mins. as it was completely the wrong feel / fit. I thought it _looked_ cool, but it just didn't work.

I did end up spending more than I'd set out to though (_three figures_), but it was worth it as I just couldn't _feel_ the helmet when I was wearing it. Really light, really comfortable.

It's still going strong 4 years down the line, and still feels as comfy.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## wafflycat (6 Apr 2010)

Admin said:


> I'm seriously tempted to get the nailed-head one ... they look cool.



I'm more tempted by the Screaming Frog


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Apr 2010)

Admin said:


> I'm seriously tempted to get the nailed-head one ... they look cool.
> 
> On the subject of lids, I trooped around several LBS's to try the various different makes and models on and settled on three in the end. Budget narrowed it down to two, and comfort decided the rest.
> 
> ...



Aren't you meant to replace them every two-three years? This is what I will be telling Mrs KH when I get a new one.


----------



## g00se (6 Apr 2010)

I decided to get a lid for when I'm on the once-weekly commute into London. The problem was my super-large bonce.... Of all the helmets I found that fitted, most gave me the mushroom head too. The one that didn't - and looked half decent - was the Bell Alchera so that might be worth investigating.


----------



## pauljonhaz (6 Apr 2010)

I have a Giro rift and although is a cracking helmet and feels like I'm not wearing it I still look like toadstool.


----------



## psmiffy (6 Apr 2010)

No - but while you are on the bike very few people will notice - taking it off when at your desk in the office will mitigate a little against you looking stupid


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2010)

But beware if you eat Custard Creams at your desk... it may be worth putting your helmet back on!


----------



## Browser (7 Apr 2010)

I bought a Bell Triton as it is one of the very few lids designed with big bonces in mind (I am a size 62) and doesn't look daft when on. As said before, it's all down to fit and feel at the end of the day.
S'cuse me fer askin, but 56 isn't that big, d'you have a particularly high crown to your head?


----------



## johnnyh (7 Apr 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> But beware if you eat Custard Creams at your desk... it may be worth putting your helmet back on!



blimey, change the record 

I just took delivery of a Giro Atmos, good fit and looks less mushroomy than the Monza it replaces.

(that Monza got between me and the road and stopped a nasty broken nose/knock to the forehead as I sailed over the bars - not life threatening but was glad it deflected the blow all the same)


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Apr 2010)

johnnyh said:


> blimey, change the record



But......... Custard Creams are very dangerous, the most dangerous biscuit of all!


----------



## johnnyh (8 Apr 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> But......... Custard Creams are very dangerous, the most dangerous biscuit of all!



rubbish and piffle, they arent a patch on a jammy dodger!


----------



## psmiffy (8 Apr 2010)

A overdose of Fig rolls make them the most dangerous biscuit - it is mandatory of course to wear two pairs of underkegs in case of accidents


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Apr 2010)

johnnyh said:


> rubbish and piffle, they arent a patch on a jammy dodger!


But there is evidence - the Biscuit Injury Threat Evaluation...

In ranking of threat:

* Custard Cream: 5.64
* Cookie: 4.34
* Choc Biscuit Bar: 4.12
* Wafer: 3.74
* Rich Tea: 3.45
* Bourbon: 3.44
* Oat Biscuit: 3.31
* Digestive: 3.14
* Ginger Nut: 2.99
* Shortbread: 2.90
* Caramel Shortcake: 2.76
* Nice Biscuit: 2.27
* Iced Biscuits/Party Rings: 2.16
* Chocolate Finger: 1.38
* Jaffa Cakes: 1.16


----------



## g00se (8 Apr 2010)

Garibaldi? Those currants could have an eye out!


----------

